# Грыжи или как я с ними борюсь



## роман1974 (15 Мар 2015)

Всем доброго время суток!Надеюсь моя заметка кому нибудь поможет кого то вдохновит кому то просто будет  просто интересно.И так мой диагноз от10.07.2014г.   На серии томограмм шейного отдела позвоночника определяется выпрямленность лордоза.Тела позвонков с краевыми остеофитами высотател позвонков сохранена.Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков с четкими ровными контурами.Сигнальныехарактеристики тел и отростков позвонков не изменены.
В структуре межпозвонковых дисков определяются дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения с наличием центральной с  акцентом влево грыжи диска С4-С5 глубиной 3мм с компремированием дурального мешка и корешка слева.Левосоронней заднебоковой грыжи диска С5-С6 глубиной 3мм с компремированием дурального мешка и корешка слева.Центральной грыжи дискаС6-С7 глубиной 3мм компремированием дурального мешка и корешка с обеих сторон.Спинной мозг  на уровнях исследования с четкими ровными контурам и обычных размеров.структура его без участков патологической интенсивности.Переднее и заднее субарахноидальное пространство без патологических сигналов.
Связочный аппарат без особенностей
Позвоночный канал вторично сужен на уровне дисков С4-С5 С5-С6 С6-С7
Паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены.

Мне 40 лет работаю по ремонту квартир.Грыжи по моему умозаключению заработал на покраске потолков за 13 лет км их перекрасил.На боли внимания никогда не обращал так как в нашей работе  
каждый день то по пальцу стукнешь то не так повернешься то еще чего нибудь всегда где нибудь чего нибудь стреляет и побаливает.Но летом 2014г  стало уж очень.По ночам стало сводить пальцы левой руки причем до того что днем они еще и болели.Тяжело стало крутить руль машинка то наша российская через руки боль по позвоночнику.На голову такое ощущение что мешок цемента положили.Пошел в поликлинику прописали Артру бумажку с рисунками упражнений дали,Ем АртрУ
делаю упражнения а мне все хуже.Через некоторое время прихватили ноги приговор-миниск опять говорят Артру ешь.Тут мое терпение кончилось обласкав ,ласково,хирурга стал искать нормального врача.Все оказалось довольно просто мой отец работает в соц защите при которой есть центр по реаб.инвалидов иду туда.Ман.терапевт посмотрел диагноз прописывает 10 сеансов вытяжения+массажное кресло.После всего курса вытяжения спрашиваю может таблетки какие уколы?На мое удивление говорит незачем вы плавайте уважаемый.В бассейн попал первый раз в конце сентября начинал плавать на спине-было больновато и конечно тяжело 4 раза в неделю метров где то по 200 за сеанс.Где то 2 месяца болело все что даже не болело.Уже было хотел бросить но вдохновило то что один раз увидел как принесли мужчину на носилках опустили в бассейн и он потихоньку с досочкой плавал.В данное время он сам уже передвигается медленно но факт!Так вот потом перешел на брасс(самый легкий стиль плавания вперед)подчеркну обязательно с погружением головы в воду.Потихоньку начал наращивать метры.уже месяц как начал плавать батерфляем(дельфин)техника правда пока не очень но сорок метров за раз проплываю.Со временем обязательно возьму платные уроки по этому стилю очень он уж мне нравится-по моему мнению для меня эффективный.Вывод делаю из того что иногда с утра немеет кончик большого пальца левой руки если не на спине спишь а на боку.Так вот онемение тут же пропадает после первой дорожки батерфляем.брассом после пятой.В данное время плаваю три раза в неделю по 1500метров из них 1200 брасом)300батерфляем за сеанс.Потихоньку увеличиваю.Плаваю с утра дай бог время есть самочувствие на 5ку.Вот только от чего не могу избавиться от  чувства что эти грыжи есть но болеть не болят.Ноги то же перестали болеть.Да на шеи была шишка сейчас практически ее нет.Ошейник забросил уже не помню когда и надевал.Работаю так же делаю ремонты.Только потолки крашу со стремянки на уровне глаз.Ну вот в принципе и все.Всем удачи а главное здоровья!Извините за ошибки если найдете.


----------



## Елена Ш. (15 Мар 2015)

Молодец!


----------



## роман1974 (15 Мар 2015)

Елена Ш. написал(а):


> Молодец!


Спасибо!


----------



## роман1974 (12 Янв 2017)

Доброе время суток всем!вот решил отписаться о своих результатах за два с лишним года!Что у меня было читать выше-очень очень больно было поверьте.Свои результаты очень хочу подтвердить по МРТ но в этот дол-й кризис от зарплаты до зарплаты денег ноль  очень хочу посмотреть что там увы никак как сделаю обязательно выложу для здешних врачей(мнение очень интересно)Чего достиг?плавание один-два раза в неделю(только кроль)по 3 км за раз(без остановки)-в конце сеанса 64 метра под водой(бассейн 32метра)Состояние 10 из 5 пропало чувство что у меня грыжи.Рост был 174 стал 176.вес все время 71кг сейчас 76кг.Извините что хвалю себя фигура стала идеальной -животика ни стало.Как понимаю кг ушли в мышцы.после всего этого делаю вывод спасение утопающих дело рук самих утопающих.Я понял одно надо верить и работать над собой а не говорить у меня времени нет и покупать сомнительные чудо станки для снятия боли и вытяжения(у меня два друга пытаются ими помочь своему позвоночнику эффекта???-ненадолго)пытаюсь затянуть их бассейн в ответ времени нет.-что могу сказать просто лень!два года назад я не мог проплыть кролем и пяти метров под водой так же.всему что сейчас достиг обязан чисто своему упорству и вере в себя.Плавать учился сам наблюдая в бассике за хорошими пловцами-у которых  у всех грыжи(у кого где)разговаривал со многими у всех состояние супер.За все это время не ел никаких таблеток а тем более уколов.Со своими грыжами в шее сплю  как хочу на боку животе калачиком всяко в общем.Так вот дамы и господа что и вам всем желаю. всем начинающим плавать рекомендую взять тренера хотя бы на 5 тренировок.оптимальный стиль плаванья для позвоночника это кроль.Брас то же хорошо но приход от кроля больше.Всем спасибо кто дочитал до конца.


----------



## realistys (12 Янв 2017)

У меня грыжи 5,10,6 мм, в поясничном отделе, одна десятка секвестирована, "свисает" вниз "сосулькой",плавание  может и помогает,но..
Хорошо если вы живете рядом с бассейном в городе и есть финансы. У многих возможность плавать только с мая по август в ближайшей речке или озере. Я плавал этим летом уже с грыжами, вода холодная была, стало только хуже. Нет универсального рецепта -вам помогло, с вашими мелкими протрузиями в 3 мм(до 5 даже врачи грыжами их не называют),к тому же вы еще молоды, за 3-5 месяцев эти вещи могут сами проходить.
Я не сижу на месте тоже, за 7 месяцев прошел многое начиная от подушки Мейрама, упражнений Бубновского, поучений Данилова ,йоги и упражнений Павлухина.
Знаю одно: все они и их методики  противоречат друг другу в корне,всем помогает по разному, кому то совсем не помогает ,кто то выздоравливает. Например, у Бубновского жесткая гимнастика с наклонами вперед,холодом и т.п. У Павлухина  другие упражнения с теплом, Данилов против любых упражнений доказывая,что от них только вред.Одни пиявок с блокадами рекомендуют ,другие-пчел.
Поймите одно-нет универсальных средств для всех. У всех разные локализации грыж,разные размеры грыж, разная анатомия позвоночника и тела в общем (в смысле размеров), разная восприимчивость к упражнениям и лекарствам,разный возраст наконец..и советовать всем, что вам помогло можно конечно, но не призывая делать так же всем, а в качестве примера с обязательной предысторией и указания всех своих исходных данных. Говорить об универсальности помощи того или другого действия бессмысленно и даже опасно,т.к. зная наших людей,они начинают бросаться из одной крайности в другую и делют себе только хуже,не только физически ,но и морально ,когда им ничего не помогает,падают духом..а это страшно.Мне уже 50 в этом году, попробовав многое и изучив проблему досконально, иллюзий не питаю особых по своему случаю, операцию очень не хочу. Кстати лежу калачиком тоже в любых положениях без боли со своими грыжами,сидеть тоже могу,а вот ходить не получается дальше вокруг дома своего,нога отнимается после нескольких десятков метров именно при хотьбе,хотя до Бубновского ходил в октябре-ноябре еще пару км.Пробую сейчас упражнения Павлухина,может соберусь и  съезжу к вертебрологу. Мышцы,растяжки я себе "накачал" за 2 месяца дома-толку нет,не помогают,чтобы пройти 100 м надо 3 дня лежать перед этим и после этого,чтобы еще "прогуляться" -зимняя одежда и обувь увеличивает вес и усугубляет проблему,операцию буду делать, когда уже по дому не смогу ходить,как то так.


----------



## Tigresss (12 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Хорошо если вы живете рядом с бассейном в городе и есть финансы


Очень верно замечено. А если у вас еще и ребенок ходит в бассейн, то лично у нас 5000 с хвостиком уходит ежемесячно на один только бассейн. И это только абонементы. А еще и доехать до него надо. Транспорт в Москве у нас такой стал "хороший" (по словам мэра), что сын из-за транспортных проблем иногда вообще не хочет ехать в бассейн.
Хотя я за бассейн обеими руками.


----------



## Natky (12 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> операцию буду делать, когда уже по дому не смогу ходить,как то так.


Ну так 99 % именно тогда и сдаются нейрохирургам.


----------



## Evpatiy (12 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> У меня грыжи 5,10,6 мм, в поясничном отделе, одна десятка секвестирована, "свисает" вниз "сосулькой",плавание  может и помогает,но..
> Хорошо если вы живете рядом с бассейном в городе и есть финансы. У многих возможность плавать только с мая по август в ближайшей речке или озере. Я плавал этим летом уже с грыжами, вода холодная была, стало только хуже. Нет универсального рецепта -вам помогло, с вашими мелкими протрузиями в 3 мм(до 5 даже врачи грыжами их не называют),к тому же вы еще молоды, за 3-5 месяцев эти вещи могут сами проходить.
> Я не сижу на месте тоже, за 7 месяцев прошел многое начиная от подушки Мейрама, упражнений Бубновского, поучений Данилова ,йоги и упражнений Павлухина.
> Знаю одно: все они и их методики  противоречат друг другу в корне,всем помогает по разному, кому то совсем не помогает ,кто то выздоравливает. Например, у Бубновского жесткая гимнастика с наклонами вперед,холодом и т.п. У Павлухина  другие упражнения с теплом, Данилов против любых упражнений доказывая,что от них только вред.Одни пиявок с блокадами рекомендуют ,другие-пчел.
> Поймите одно-нет универсальных средств для всех. У всех разные локализации грыж,разные размеры грыж, разная анатомия позвоночника и тела в общем (в смысле размеров), разная восприимчивость к упражнениям и лекарствам,разный возраст наконец..и советовать всем, что вам помогло можно конечно, но не призывая делать так же всем, а в качестве примера с обязательной предысторией и указания всех своих исходных данных. Говорить об универсальности помощи того или другого действия бессмысленно и даже опасно,т.к. зная наших людей,они начинают бросаться из одной крайности в другую и делют себе только хуже,не только физически ,но и морально ,когда им ничего не помогает,падают духом..а это страшно.Мне уже 50 в этом году, попробовав многое и изучив проблему досконально, иллюзий не питаю особых по своему случаю, операцию очень не хочу. Кстати лежу калачиком тоже в любых положениях без боли со своими грыжами,сидеть тоже могу,а вот ходить не получается дальше вокруг дома своего,нога отнимается после нескольких десятков метров именно при хотьбе,хотя до Бубновского ходил в октябре-ноябре еще пару км.Пробую сейчас упражнения Павлухина,может соберусь и  съезжу к вертебрологу. Мышцы,растяжки я себе "накачал" за 2 месяца дома-толку нет,не помогают,чтобы пройти 100 м надо 3 дня лежать перед этим и после этого,чтобы еще "прогуляться" -зимняя одежда и обувь увеличивает вес и усугубляет проблему,операцию буду делать, когда уже по дому не смогу ходить,как то так.


Так если "затянуть"настолько, то и операции уже малоэффективны становятся.


----------



## realistys (12 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Так если "затянуть"настолько, то и операции уже малоэффективны становятся


Уважаемый, а что по вашему "затянуть"? Пол года для грыж-не возраст, люди  годами с ним и живут и не подозревают о них. Почитайте статистику: по разным данным,от 30 до 40% всего населеня имеют эти грыжи, из них только 10% оперируются,других грыжи вообще не тревожат. Я про свои думаю, им не 7 месяцев,а может лет 10 уже, но я их не ощущал(но 10 лет назад болел месяц спиной, само прошло тогда).Был моложе.. Другое дело, когда эта грыжа осложнение дает, секвестируется.Те две которые 5 и 6 мм,я их не ощущаю и сейчас. Я и сейчас лежу без болей и сижу тоже, мышцы накачал все(кроме тех какие надо видимо),могу и гирю поднять 24 кг,и 32 кг легко и не раз,и отжаться 20 раз на кулаках, подтянуться раз 10, могу в позу лотоса сесть или на голове постоять, все это для 50 лет и 87 кг нормально. А вот просто пройти  уже полкилометра - не могу. Простоять более 30 минут тоже проблема.
С другой стороны "затянуть"..вы изучите статистику,по одним данным только 10% не имеют рецидивов и то  в течение 2-3 лет(а что дальше?), 40% становятся инвалидами сразу после операций,остальные живут примерно также как и до операций с такими же или новыми болями..и смысл? Мне не верите, почитайте Бубновского,"грыжа позвоночника -не приговор","Оздоровление позвоночника и суставов","Поясничные боли","Секреты суставов", почитайте вертебролога Данилова,посмотрите на ютюбе, очень хорошая книжка Павлухина "Сам себе костоправ".. Все они противоречивые, друг другу..но с каждой книжки я подчерпнул знания, немного поздно только..потому что пока не клюнет,никто читать не будет.
Из своих знакомых и родственников(человек 15 за 5 последних лет) операция не помогла никому, двое померли сразу, еще одна под вопросом сейчас в очень тяжелом положении,остальные испытывают те же боли, что и до..+новые и все клянут эти операции..посмотрите интернет.
Так что затягивать надо- это мое мнение, до последнего..


----------



## горошек (12 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Из своих знакомых и родственников(человек 15 за 5 последних лет) операция не помогла никому, двое померли сразу, еще одна под вопросом сейчас в очень тяжелом положении,остальные испытывают те же боли, что и до..+новые и все клянут эти операции..


Ой, какая мрачная у вас статистика!


----------



## дядя Саке (12 Янв 2017)

М-да уж, по статистике все грыжи проходят в районе 65-80 лет.


----------



## Elka66 (13 Янв 2017)

Осталось дожить и дождаться 65,хотя я в палате лежала с женщиной 64,оперировались у одного врача в один день,видать немного не дотянула до попадания в статистику


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2017)

> ...Уважаемый, а что по вашему "затянуть"? Пол года для грыж-не возраст, люди  годами с ним и живут и не подозревают о них. Почитайте статистику: по разным данным,от 30 до 40% всего населеня имеют эти грыжи, из них только 10% оперируются,других грыжи вообще не тревожат. Я про свои думаю, им не 7 месяцев,а может лет 10 уже, но я их не ощущал(но 10 лет назад болел месяц спиной, само прошло тогда).Был моложе.. ..


Правильно рассуждение.


> ...Другое дело, когда эта грыжа осложнение дает, секвестируется.Те две которые 5 и 6 мм,я их не ощущаю и сейчас. Я и сейчас лежу без болей и сижу тоже, мышцы накачал все(кроме тех какие надо видимо),могу и гирю поднять 24 кг,и 32 кг легко и не раз,и отжаться 20 раз на кулаках, подтянуться раз 10, могу в позу лотоса сесть или на голове постоять, все это для 50 лет и 87 кг нормально. А вот просто пройти  уже полкилометра - не могу. Простоять более 30 минут тоже проблема....


Так и придавлены не корешки рук, а корешки ног, вот они и не идут, ноги-то.


> ...С другой стороны "затянуть"..вы изучите статистику,по одним данным только 10% не имеют рецидивов и то  в течение 2-3 лет(а что дальше?), 40% становятся инвалидами сразу после операций,остальные живут примерно также как и до операций с такими же или новыми болями..и смысл? ...


Так рецидив не от операции, а от повторения жизни пациента. Жил неправильно и заработал грыжу. Прооперировался, не сделал выводов, опять заработал грыжу. Это как машиной управлять, кто-то наездник аварий, а кто-то каждый год. У Вас какая скидка по ОСАГО за безаварийное вождение?


> ...Мне не верите, почитайте Бубновского,"грыжа позвоночника -не приговор","Оздоровление позвоночника и суставов","Поясничные боли","Секреты суставов", почитайте вертебролога Данилова,посмотрите на ютюбе, очень хорошая книжка Павлухина "Сам себе костоправ".. Все они противоречивые, друг другу..но с каждой книжки я подчерпнул знания, немного поздно только..потому что пока не клюнет,никто читать не будет....


Так это же художественные книги. Есть официальная статистика, она лучше.


> ...Из своих знакомых и родственников(человек 15 за 5 последних лет) операция не помогла никому, двое померли сразу, еще одна под вопросом сейчас в очень тяжелом положении,остальные испытывают те же боли, что и до..+новые и все клянут эти операции..посмотрите интернет....


То есть они-то как раз и перетянули. Опоздали. Аж умерли от опоздания. От операции на грыжу диска не умирают.


> ...Так что затягивать надо- это мое мнение, до последнего....


Опять правильное рассуждение, поскольку до тех пор пока Вы не инвалид (писяемся в штаны), решаете Вы.
А как инвалид, то родственникам - им ведь за Вами ухаживать.

Поймите, на все есть своё время, а в медицине - есть показания к операции.


----------



## Evpatiy (13 Янв 2017)

Если


realistys написал(а):


> Уважаемый, а что по вашему "затянуть"? Пол года для грыж-не возраст, люди  годами с ним и живут и не подозревают о них. Почитайте статистику: по разным данным,от 30 до 40% всего населеня имеют эти грыжи, из них только 10% оперируются,других грыжи вообще не тревожат. Я про свои думаю, им не 7 месяцев,а может лет 10 уже, но я их не ощущал(но 10 лет назад болел месяц спиной, само прошло тогда).Был моложе.. Другое дело, когда эта грыжа осложнение дает, секвестируется.Те две которые 5 и 6 мм,я их не ощущаю и сейчас. Я и сейчас лежу без болей и сижу тоже, мышцы накачал все(кроме тех какие надо видимо),могу и гирю поднять 24 кг,и 32 кг легко и не раз,и отжаться 20 раз на кулаках, подтянуться раз 10, могу в позу лотоса сесть или на голове постоять, все это для 50 лет и 87 кг нормально. А вот просто пройти  уже полкилометра - не могу. Простоять более 30 минут тоже проблема.
> С другой стороны "затянуть"..вы изучите статистику,по одним данным только 10% не имеют рецидивов и то  в течение 2-3 лет(а что дальше?), 40% становятся инвалидами сразу после операций,остальные живут примерно также как и до операций с такими же или новыми болями..и смысл? Мне не верите, почитайте Бубновского,"грыжа позвоночника -не приговор","Оздоровление позвоночника и суставов","Поясничные боли","Секреты суставов", почитайте вертебролога Данилова,посмотрите на ютюбе, очень хорошая книжка Павлухина "Сам себе костоправ".. Все они противоречивые, друг другу..но с каждой книжки я подчерпнул знания, немного поздно только..потому что пока не клюнет,никто читать не будет.
> Из своих знакомых и родственников(человек 15 за 5 последних лет) операция не помогла никому, двое померли сразу, еще одна под вопросом сейчас в очень тяжелом положении,остальные испытывают те же боли, что и до..+новые и все клянут эти операции..посмотрите интернет.
> Так что затягивать надо- это мое мнение, до последнего..


Ну  Данилов-то допустим весьма сомнительный авторитет,чтобы его читать.Разве что в качестве художественной литературы.Ну и "жуткую статистику" Вы скорее всего из его литературы цитируете. О каких 40 % речь ?


----------



## realistys (13 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так рецидив не от операции, а от повторения жизни пациента


Классное замечание! Можно подумать, всю оставшуюся жизнь реально "прожить по правилам",которые к тому же у всех спецов врачей докторов наук  профессоров -*разные, *чтобы не сказать *взаимоисключающие. *


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это же художественные книги.


 Не все художественные, советы и рекомендации вполне себе реальные от врачей со степенями,а не просто "художественные" образы..



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть официальная статистика, она лучше.


Приведите вашу лучшую,а то никто не в курсе.. а вот статистика ВОЗ например, рекомендует операцию не более 1% всем больным с грыжами,вот здесь еще почитайте:http://l4-l5.ru/archives/626

Модератор: удалены ссылки, нарушающие Правила форума.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и придавлены не корешки рук, а корешки ног, вот они и не идут, ноги-то.


 А то я сам не умею читать заключение МРТ и снимки на компе.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть они-то как раз и перетянули. Опоздали. Аж умерли от опоздания. От операции на грыжу диска не умирают


Ну конечно! Умирают не от операции, а после нее..и после осложнений..С обоими мужчинами работал вместе,знал лично,одному 59,второму точно не знаю,но за 55 тоже. У одного был очень большой вес,и он долго хромал с палочкой на работу и обратно. Второй "тоже затягивал"с операцией, "здоровый"  и нормальный был мужик, умер не сразу после операции,а через примерно месяц.Сейчас дама лежит после второй операции в Твери (первую делали в Питере) "забыли" салфетку..нагноилось..лежит с открытым разрезом,гной выходит..прогноз не очень,ноги отнялись через две недели после операции и заражение идет.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> писяемся в штаны


Единственная у меня польза от упражнений- исчезло это противное онемение в паху, бесчуственность позывов стула,и эректильная дисфункция.(Кроме роста мышц).Зато грыжа увеличилась,онемение стопы стало больше и ходить стал меньше.



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Ну Данилов-то допустим весьма сомнительный авторитет,чтобы его читать.Разве что в качестве художественной литературы.Ну и "жуткую статистику"вы скорее всего из его литературы цитируете.О каких 40 %речь ?


Смотрите, на снимках МРТ у него все хорошо и впечатляет, очень заманчиво.
По статистике смотрите ссылки мои выше. Нормальной четкой статистики в природе просто нет,имеем что имеем. Ну и вокруг себя смотрим, примерно подтверждается.

Почитайте еще доктора Евдокименко, его статьи о безоперационном лечении грыжи тоже познавательны.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так и придавлены не корешки рук, а корешки ног, вот они и не идут, ноги-то.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это же художественные книги


Книжка "Поясничные боли" точно не художественная и хоть и старенькая, написана не только Бубновским, но и Жарковыми. Что интересно, кто читал и в теме, там не раз утверждается, что любые грыжи не могут ущемлять любые корешки нервов по всей длине спинного мозга ,т.к. физически и анатомически в обьемном пространстве они просто не пересекаются.. ну не могут пересечься.Вот так вот. Исключение делается только чисто теоретически на уровне S1. На других уровнях это физически невозможно! Не хочу спорить с этим или против этого,не хочу мерять степенями и авторитетом уважаемых докторов Бубновского и Ступина(например). Удивляет одно, если это так, почему везде пишут в диагнозах МРТ и других: ущемление грыжей корешка???Если это не так, почему Бубновский и еже с ним уважаемый и практикующий врач до сих пор???А его книга не в мусорке?Ощущение ,что толком ничего не знают уважаемые врачи,доктора наук,прфессора-только нарастает с углублением в проблему..что говорить о простых людях???


----------



## роман1974 (13 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> У меня грыжи 5,10,6 мм, в поясничном отделе, одна десятка секвестирована, "свисает" вниз "сосулькой",плавание  может и помогает,но..
> Хорошо если вы живете рядом с бассейном в городе и есть финансы. У многих возможность плавать только с мая по август в ближайшей речке или озере. Я плавал этим летом уже с грыжами, вода холодная была, стало только хуже. Нет универсального рецепта -вам помогло, с вашими мелкими протрузиями в 3 мм(до 5 даже врачи грыжами их не называют),к тому же вы еще молоды, за 3-5 месяцев эти вещи могут сами проходить.
> Я не сижу на месте тоже, за 7 месяцев прошел многое начиная от подушки Мейрама, упражнений Бубновского, поучений Данилова ,йоги и упражнений Павлухина.
> Знаю одно: все они и их методики  противоречат друг другу в корне,всем помогает по разному, кому то совсем не помогает ,кто то выздоравливает. Например, у Бубновского жесткая гимнастика с наклонами вперед,холодом и т.п. У Павлухина  другие упражнения с теплом, Данилов против любых упражнений доказывая,что от них только вред.Одни пиявок с блокадами рекомендуют ,другие-пчел.
> Поймите одно-нет универсальных средств для всех. У всех разные локализации грыж,разные размеры грыж, разная анатомия позвоночника и тела в общем (в смысле размеров), разная восприимчивость к упражнениям и лекарствам,разный возраст наконец..и советовать всем, что вам помогло можно конечно, но не призывая делать так же всем, а в качестве примера с обязательной предысторией и указания всех своих исходных данных. Говорить об универсальности помощи того или другого действия бессмысленно и даже опасно,т.к. зная наших людей,они начинают бросаться из одной крайности в другую и делют себе только хуже,не только физически ,но и морально ,когда им ничего не помогает,падают духом..а это страшно.Мне уже 50 в этом году, попробовав многое и изучив проблему досконально, иллюзий не питаю особых по своему случаю, операцию очень не хочу. Кстати лежу калачиком тоже в любых положениях без боли со своими грыжами,сидеть тоже могу,а вот ходить не получается дальше вокруг дома своего,нога отнимается после нескольких десятков метров именно при хотьбе,хотя до Бубновского ходил в октябре-ноябре еще пару км.Пробую сейчас упражнения Павлухина,может соберусь и  съезжу к вертебрологу. Мышцы,растяжки я себе "накачал" за 2 месяца дома-толку нет,не помогают,чтобы пройти 100 м надо 3 дня лежать перед этим и после этого,чтобы еще "прогуляться" -зимняя одежда и обувь увеличивает вес и усугубляет проблему,операцию буду делать, когда уже по дому не смогу ходить,как то так.


Доброе время суток. Запущено у вас очень просто.но я так понял по плаванию всего один раз поплавали и все?знаете ни одного человека не видел что бы плавание навредило .просто начинать потихоньку надо.лучше конечно с специалистом в этой области посоветоваться в вашем случае по поводу плавание на открытой воде понимаю тяжело холодно даже психологически трудно в бассейне проще.для плавание на воде что бы не застудить грыжи костюм обязательно нужен.мышцы мышцами а позвоночник вытягивается как ему надо только плаванием(это моё мнение)50лет какой вы старый?япросто пытаюсь подержать тех кто на этом форуме именно бросаются из крайности в крайность.инвентарь для снятия боли как подушечки и все прочее конечно нужен.но он только для временного снятия боли и то не всегда.я вам от всего сердца желаю всего хорошего!и всем у кого проблемы с позвоночником.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Классное замечание! Можно подумать, всю оставшуюся жизнь реально "прожить по правилам",которые к тому же у всех спецов врачей докторов наук  профессоров -*разные, *чтобы не сказать *взаимоисключающие. *
> Не все художественные, советы и рекомендации вполне себе реальные от врачей со степенями,а не просто "художественные" образы..
> 
> 
> ...


Так Вы ситуацию не поняли.
Врачи пишут про разные грыжи.
Хирурги про те, от которых писают, а Бубновский про те, от которых болит.

И про операции Вы ситуацию не поняли. Умирают не от операции, а от салфетки и лишнего веса.

И про книги не поняли, все что для пациентов, это художественные книги. Не путайте с учебниками.

Тут важно, чтобы Ваш синдром конского хвоста минимизировался, а то ведь навсегда останется.
Бороться надо!


----------



## роман1974 (14 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут важно, чтобы Ваш синдром конского хвоста минимизировался, а то ведь навсегда останется.
> Бороться надо!


совершенно верно!давайте вспомним повесть о Настоящем человеке....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2017)

Давайте.
Ему отрезали ноги.

Лично знал человека. Мужик. Но мужик без ног.
Попал бы к врачам на сутки - двое раньше, и спасли бы ноги.

Так может подвиг по преодолению препятствий не нужен, если эти препятствия вовремя устранять.

Реалист, читаю и не пойму, что болит-то  у Вас?
Можете описать?


----------



## realistys (14 Янв 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так Вы ситуацию не поняли.
> Врачи пишут про разные грыжи.
> Хирурги про те, от которых писают, а Бубновский про те, от которых болит.
> *Разница в размерах и месте только.*
> ...


*Конский хвост в размерах не увеличен,с ним вроде все в порядке.*


----------



## дядя Саке (18 Янв 2017)

роман1974 написал(а):


> знаете ни одного человека не видел что бы плавание навредило .просто начинать


Я этот человек, 10лет плавал и офп в зале, зал забросил и через год приплыл. В плавании идут две фазы, наплыв и гребок, в наплыве не расслабишься долго не проплывешь. Понимая это можно проплыть сколь угодно, только нудно это и тело стынет. Проблема в инстинктах и вы имея травму мпд можете совершить резкое движение.
Причина грыж это изменения в структуре диска, как морщины и целюлит, можете откачать и подтянуть, на время.
У меня скоро эксперимент закончится на собственной ....ну вы поняли


----------



## realistys (22 Янв 2017)

Так уж случилось, у моего отца по совпадению тоже в 49 лет как и мне сейчас "заклинило" спину, еще в далеком 1979г.Работал он в местном лесхозе, в смысле рубил деревья летом и зимой..работа тяжелая,не удивительно, что в 49 лет ему без особых проблем дали 2(!!!) группу инвалидности на год, и потом все время была третья(это всем тем, кто уверен,что тогда "плохо" жилось, вот такие были стандарты..а сейчас попробуй третью получи!)..Так вот, про грыжи тогда не слышали, про МРТ тоже, человек он был не слабый физически ,крестился на спор двухпудовкой будучи на третьей группе уже в 55 лет, про: ударноволновая терапия, высокоинтенсивный лазер, ультразвук и т.п. вещи слыхом не слыхивали,не то что в сельской больнице,но и более продвинутых.
Вот что было по факту: дома- почти _постоянное лежание на диване_,_ вечером -угли от печки сидя спиной_, причем когда труба закрыта уже, и угли без синевы. _Из сосудорасширяющих, анальгетиков и спазмалитиков в основном водка_ (хотя я знаю мнение доктора Ступина про это лекарство) в неслабых размерах почти каждую неделю,а то и чаще. В сельской больнице были вместо печки -лампа с синим светом, про массаж не знаю, какая то наклонная вытяжка вроде тоже была. Из таблеток-пипольфен, димедрол..сильно чесался, мазь камфорная. Вот и все лечение.
Результат-прожил еще 25 лет,на ногах, немного скособоченный, но вполне себе нормально ходил 10 км за ягодами,грибами и приносил заплешницу(квадратную корзину на два ведра) на себе, косил траву в ручную,мне не успеть было, здоровому парню за ним.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> уменьшить подвижность в пораженном сегменте: не меньше ходить, а правильно ходить, лежать, сидеть и прочее все делать так чтобы поражённый сегмент не участвовал в акте движения. В этот раздел входит и правильное применение правильного корсета.
> - увеличить подвижность выше и ниже места поражения: массаж, мануальная терапия, лфк, вытяжение- все для здоровых сегментов и мышц (естественно если в них есть какие-то временные проблемы, которые нужно устранить


1.Уменьшить подвижность.Что считать "пораженным сегментом" в каком случае? Место спазма грушевидной мышцы? Или место ,где выпала грыжа в позвоночнике?Еще есть место онемения -ступня.
2.По корсету.Я правильно его одеваю по инструкции,лежа,низ его по низу крестца..но.. С ним мне намного  хуже ходить! Ягодица просто лопается с ним! Хотя и не затягиваю сильно.. Заметил и говорю другим, простой ремень, не слишком узкий,лучше  широкий на уровне пупка, на улице и полотенце дома помогают намного эффективнее по крайней мере мне.
3.Подвижность ограничить выше ниже -какие места -мышцы со спазмом или место  с грыжами? Я вот наоборот, когда спазмируется ягодица и я уже дома, стараюсь заниматься спазмированной мышцей по методу Павлухина, именно ей, а не выше ниже..включая напряжение болящей уже мышцы лежа естественно и ослабление,также статическое напряжение 10-15 секунд, потом движения и расслабление..несколько раз.


----------

